# קרדיטים נגה ודורון 23.11.11



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קרדיטים נגה ודורון 23.11.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מוכנות? מוכנים?


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קצת עלינו 
נגה (30) מעצבת גרפית ומאיירת ודורון (28) מתכנת וסטודנט למדעי המחשב. הכרנו לאחר שהתקבלתי לעבוד במקום העבודה בו הוא עבד. הוא היה זה שחפף אותי לתפקיד... חפיפה יסודית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לכבוד שנה זוגית שלנו, הוא רצה להפתיע אותי בחופשה ברומא, מכיוון שמדובר בחורף, הרגיש צורך לבדוק איתי שאני לא אסבול (כי קר), לא ויתרתי על רומא גם בחורף – שם גם הגיעה ההצעה ביום האחרון של השהות שלנו.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקום התארגנות 
אנו מתגוררים בחיפה, ואילו מקום האירוע בחדרה. התלבטנו אם להתארגן בבית או להזמין חדר במלון. התלבטות שנפתרה כשאמא שלי הציעה להזמין לנו חדר להתארגנות. זהו מלון דירות בקיסריה ונמצא במרחק של 5 דק' נסיעה ממקום האירוע. חדר ההתארגנות היה נוח, גדול ומואר. מדובר בעצם במעין דירונת של 2 חדרי שינה, חדר שינה אחד גדול עם מיטה זוגית והשני חדר קטן עם בגודל של ספפה פתוחה ועוד קצת. וחלל נוסף שמשמש כסלון+מטבח+פינת אוכל (מאובזר במיקרו, מקרר כיור ואפילו כלי מטבח). ויש גם מרפסת קטנה. כצ'ופר ומתנה נוספת היא הזמינה לנו לילה בסוויטת הכלולות היתה באותו גודל פחות או יותר, אך מעוצבת כלופט חמים  יותר, עם ג'קוזי. גם היא מאובזרת בכל מה שחדר רגיל אובזר ויותר. החלטנו שכדאי להשקיע בלילה נוסף כדי לנצל יותר טוב את ה"מתקנים" (הג'קוזי, מיני גולף, בריכה) וזה בהחלט היתה החלטה מצילה, מכיוון שלא באמת יכולנו לתפקד עד השעה 12:00 למחרת החתונה עקב השתייה המרובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. חוץ מהעיניין השבניין וחלק מהאביזרים בו משרים עליך תחושת אייטיז-ניינטיז מסויימת היתה לנו שהות נעימה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קוסמטיקה וציפורניים 
לכבוד החתונה, ובכלל גם ניסיתי כמה פעמים בעבר שלא הצליחו כל כך, החלטתי להפסיק את מנהג כסיסת הציפורניים שלי. מרב התלהבות שהן מתארכות וגדלות לא רציתי לקצרן, במיוחד כשחלק נשברו או התפצלו, כך יצא שכשהתקרב מועד החתונה היו לי 4 ציפורניים שנשברו זמן קצת לפני כן, והאחרות ארוכות יותר. יש לי חברה טובה שעושה טיפול קוסמטיקה קבועים וגם מניקור בג'ל אצל חברה טובה שלה שעוזקת בטיפולים שכאלה, החלטתי ללכת אליה. שמה איילת, והיא עובדת מקליניקה שיש לה בביתה בנשר. כ3 שבועות לפני עשיתי טיפול יחסית עמוק לפנים, היא לא רצתה לעשות לי משהו אלים במיוחד כדי שהעור יוכל להספיק להתאושש. ויום לפני החתונה היא עשתה לי טיפול יופי נוסף ועשתה את הציפורניים – יחד עם הארכות משי ל4 אצבעות (אני שבועיים וקצת אחרי החתונה ועדיין עם הלק, אבל הגיע הזמן בהחלט לקבוע איתה פגישה להורדה של הג'ל). אני מאד אוהבת סגול (וגם ירוק) והחלטתי לעשות משהו שונה מהמצופה בציפורניים, והלכתי על סגול עם קישוטים.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

אמשיך מאוחר יותר. צריכה לצאת.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

"סמנו ביומנים" והזמנות 
מכיוון שחודש נובמבר התמלא די מהר בחתונות לחברים שלנו, הרגשתי צורך לצור אירוע בפייסבוק ו"לשריין" את התאריך, איירתי ועיצבתי את התמונה לאירוע. אני עיצבתי את ההזמנה שלנו. מכיוון ש"חסכתי" על העיצוב, הלכתי על פורמט לא סטנדרטי שעולה יותר להפיק. יצרתי הזמנה מתקפלת שצידה האחד לבן וכאשר פותחים אותו (יש צורך לקרוע את המדבקה שהחזיקה אותה סגורה) והפנים שמתגלה הוא צבעוני. הרעיון לאיור הוא בזכות השותפה שלי, שמתבסס על זה שדורון קורא לי גמד (כי אני נמוכה והוא גבוה), החלטתי להקצין את העניין, ולשלב פריטים מאפיינים ועיסוקים שלנו. ניתן לראות שהזוג באיור של ה"סמנו ביומנים" חוזר לאחר שיפורים קלים.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

ההזמנה


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

מקסים! רעיון מעניין


----------



## קבוק בוטן (10/12/11)

רעיון וביצוע מושלמים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/12/11)

איזו הזמנה יפה!!! 
מיוחדת מאד! האמת שעוד לפני שנתקלתי בך בפורום תפוז ראיתי הזמנות לחתונה בעיצוב הסטודיו שלכן ומאד אהבתי!


----------



## pipidi (11/12/11)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה חמודה !


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (12/12/11)

מהמם!


----------



## לילך ודפנה (9/12/11)

איור מקסים 
והאיור של ההזמנה עוד יותר - מאוד משעשע ומיוחד! האמת, שגם אני רציתי להשתמש ברעיון הזה לקריקטורה של ההזמנה לחתונה, אבל אישתי התנגדה בתוקף, ואפילו ניסתה לשכנע אותי לנעול נעליים עם עקב מטורף כדי לטשטש את הפרש הגבהים... (כמובן שלא עשיתי זאת). לדעתי הפרש הגבהים הוא מאוד יפה.


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

אז אני מבינה שאת הנמוכה מבינכן 
אין טעם לטשטש את מה שידוע לכל. גם לדעתי ההבדל בין הגבהים יפה. יותר חשוב להרגיש בנח עם מי שאתה ואיך שאתה נראה כל עוד אלו דברים שאין לך הרבה שליטה עליהם.


----------



## FalseAngel (10/12/11)

התחתנו באותו תאריך


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

COOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מזל טוב!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

איפור ושיער 
לאחר שניסיתי לחסוך ומצאתי מישהי זולה (מכרה) לאחר איפור הנסיון לא הייתי שלמה, וגם התגובות שקיבלתי מאמא והאחיות הגדילו את החשש, החלטתי לחפש אופציה נוספת, תוך העדפה למצוא מישהו שעושה גם וגם. בסופו של דבר, אחרי שראיתי את התוצאה על השותפה לסטודיו שהתחתנה חודשיים לפני, החלטתי שאני סוגרת עם מירב בק. הגעתי לנסיון בביתה של אמא של מירב, שם יש חדר מיועד לנושא, אמא שלה המליצה לי על תוספות, יש לי שיער דליל דק ולא ארוך במיוחד, כך שעוד לפני זה חשבתי שכנראה אצטרך והיא איששה זאת. קצת התבאסתי על התוספת מחיר שזה דרש, אך הרצון להיראות במיטבי עשה את שלו. התסרוקת והאיפור בנסיון היו מאד קרובים לתוצאה הסופית והרגשתי ביטחון במה שהן עושות. מירב היא מאפרת בחסד, נעימה וחמודה ואת השיער עושה אמא שלה וגם היא נעימה מאד. היא השאירה לי שפתון בהשאלה כדי שאוכל לחדש במידה וצריך. האיפור החזיק עד לבקר למחרת, כששטפתי אותו (פרט לאודם, אבל זה די הגיוני). גם השיער נשאר כמו ברגע שיצאתי ושרד את החיבוקים, הנישוקים והריקודים. גם האחיות שלי ואמא שלי התאפרו וסידרו את השיער איתן. האיפור היה מושלם, אך בנושא השיער היה קצת מאכזב, לאחר שהתסרוקת של אחותי התפרקה די מהר (עוד בקבלת הפנים). תגובתה של מירב, שיתכן ומיכוון שזמן שאמא שלה עבדה על השיער של אחותי, היינו צריכים להזיז אותה כמה פעמים, גרם לתסרוקת לא להחזיק. אחותי מצד שני לא הבינה למה היא כשהיא מתולתלת טבעית ובעלת נפח בשיער היתה צריכה לעבור פן החלקה כדי לעשות בייביליס. אני לא יודעת בדיוק מה היא רצתה שיעשו לה בשיער, בסופו של דבר למרות האכזבה, היא לקחה את זה בפרופורציות תוך כדי חשיבה שהיא לא זו שבמרכז העניינים, ולא רצתה להרוס לי את השמחה. התסרוקת של אחותי השנייה החזיקה יפה, למרות שלא היה שם משהו מסובך במיוחד.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

תסרוקת


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

איפור


----------



## shira3121 (9/12/11)

האיפור והשיער מאוד יפים


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: ניב שמשון


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/12/11)

תמונה ממש יפה! 
ובכלל נראה שזכיתם בעוד צלם מוכשר במיוחד. באופן אישי, מאד מצא חן בעיני הסגנון של ניב.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: נב שמשון


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

תמונה יפיפיה.. 
הדביקו לך ריסים?


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

לא הדביקו ריסים 
אבל מירב השתמשה במן חומר שקוף שמורחים על הריסים הקיימות שמעניק לריסים עוד אורך ועובי. ולחר מכן שמה עליהן גם מסקרה שחורה רגילה. והתמונה הזו עכשיו משמשת לי כתמונת פרופיל בפייסבוק


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

רואים שהריסים נפרדות אחת אחת 
ולכן לא הייתי בטוחה, אולי דווקא הז היה מוסיף לך לנפח להדביק.. לי הדביקו וזה לא היה בולט מדי מצד אחד ומצד שני הוסיף למראה של האיפור


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

האמת, שזה משהו שלא חשבתי שאצטרך 
ומכיוון שרב האיפור היה על גבול הטבעי... לא התכוונתי "להתפרע". הריסים הטבעיות שלי הן די ארוכות ולא הרגשתי צורך להוסיף להן כלום. יכול להיות מאד שהיתה מתקבלת תוצאה יפה יותר עם.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (10/12/11)

את מאוד מאוד יפה


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

תודה


----------



## FalseAngel (10/12/11)

וואו, את ממש יפה!


----------



## siki18 (10/12/11)

את פשוט מהממת!!!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

צילומים צולמו ע"י טלי שיפר, אלא אם צויין אחרת


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

למה חלק צולם על ידי טלי שיפר וחלק על ידי ניב? 
או שהם צוות שעובד ביחד? :-O


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

אנחנו סגרנו עם טלי שתצלם את החתונה 
כשבועיים לפני המועד היא שאלה אם יפריע לי אם יצטרף צלם נוסף, בהתנדבות שרוצה להעשיר את התמונות שלו, תמורת שימוש בתמונות שיצלם לאתר שלו. לא הפריע לי בכלל, ולאחר שראיתי את התמונות, מרגישה שהרווחתי.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

התמונות באמת מאוד יפות!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

התארגנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: ניב שמשון


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את השמלה עשיתי אצל מרינה – תופרת שגם למדה עיצוב אופנה בויצו. היא חמודה מאד ועובדת מהבית שלה. היא גרה די קרוב אלי, ככה שזה היה לי מאד נוח (מרחק הליכה). הגעתי אליה עם הרעיון והמבנה של השמלה, אמרה שאין בעיה, המחיר היה נח יחסית (לא כולל בדים) ואת הבדים הלכנו לבחור ביחד עם אמא. המדידות לא נקבעו מראש והיא היתה יוצרת קשר איתי או אני איתה והיינו נפגשות באותו היום או למחרת. סה"כ אני מאד מרוצה, הרגשתי יפה והיה לי יחסית נח (למחוך).


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

צעיף לחימום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (חיתוך מתוך צילום של ניב) 
מכיוון שעשיתי את השמלה אצל תופרת, לא היו לה שאלים מתאימים להשאיל לי. וכשדיברתי עם אחותי, היא אמרה שיש לה חברה שיכולה להשאיל לי את השאל שלה (אך הוא היה דקיק מידי), ושיש לה צעיף צמר בצבע שמנת שאמא שלנו סרגה. הוא היה הכי מתאים וגם חימם המון. אין כמו אמא.


----------



## shira3121 (9/12/11)

שמלה יפיפיה


----------



## siki18 (10/12/11)

השמלה שלך ממש יפה 
ובכלל... אתם נראים זוג מקסים


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (10/12/11)

השמלה מקסימה! 
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

חליפה + זר 
במקום הראשון שחיפשנו מצאנו – רוברטו ב"גרנד קניון" היו מאד מקצועיים, תוך שבוע היתה  מוכנה. המוכר קצת התפלא שהגענו יחסית מאוחר לחיפוש החליפה, והמליץ לפחות חודש לפני להזמין, כדי שיהיה מספיק זמן להתאמות ותיקונים. דורון קנה שם ג'קט+מכנסיים+חולצה וחגורה. לא חשבתי יותר מידי על עניין הזר, וכשבוע לפני החתונה התעניינתי בחנות פרחים בסביבת המגורים, אמרתי שאני רוצה זר בתקציב של 150 ש"ח הוא אמר שזה אפשרי, ושאל איזה זר אני רוצה, אז פתאום הבנתי שאני לא בטוחה בכלל אם החתן יהיה באזור הבית או באזור ההתארגנות. חזרתי הביתה ולאחר שבדקתי את הנושא, הלכתי לחנות אחרת, כדי לראות אם יש שם משהו בסגנון שאני רוצה, שם היו זרים קטנים וחמודים של פרחי בר עם ירוקים בנוסף לפרחים. שאלתי כמה עולה זר שכזה, ונעניתי ב20 ש"ח לאחד. הסברתי שאני כלה ורוצה זר בסגנון הזה, רק יותר גדול. עשיתי הזמנה וכששאלתי לגבי המחיר – נעניתי ב50 ש"ח (הייתי מאד מרוצה, הנחתי מראש שהזר יעלה יותר, גם בגלל שמדובר בזר גדול יותר ושיש בו יותר השקעה כדי שיהיה נח להחזיק אותו)


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

המפגש


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

המפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: ניב שמשון


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

והתמונה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

גרביונים 
בעצת הקוסמטיקאית, קניתי גרביונים שמגיעים עד לירכיים בחלק העליון שלהם יש פס תחרה אלסטי די רחב ובחלק הפנימי שלו 2 פסי סיליקון שמונעים מהגרביון לנזול מהרגל . זה היה עצה מעולה, מכיוון שגם הם לא זזו מילימטר וככה היה הרבה הרבה יותר קל ללכת לשירותים מבלי להאבק במחוך. קניתי אותם בחנות הלבשה תחתונה בכ70 ש"ח באותה חנות קניתי גם תחתונים בצבע גוף ושלום על ישראל.


----------



## FalseAngel (10/12/11)

רעיון מעולה- רק חשוב לנסות קודם בבית.. 
לא לכולם זה נוח..


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

האמת, שלדעתי אלו הגרביונים הראשונים שהיו לי 
באמת נוחים. כי פשוט לא הרגשתי אותם. במיוחד לעומת גרביונים מלאים (שיושבים על הגוף כמו מכנסיים), כי או שהם חותכים בבטן או במקום אחר שאת ממש לא רוצה חוסר נעימות בו, וצריך למשוך למטה/למעלה כדי שישב במקום. אלו היו כמו גרביים דקיקות שמגיעות עד הירך ולא זזות.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

נעליים 
חיפשתי נעליים שאני ארצה לנעול גם באירועים אחרים, ולכן לבן נפסל ישר, ולבן צחור גם לא קשור לשמלה שהיתה טיפ'לה קרם. לאחר שיטוטים רבים בת"א וחיפה. מצאתי בסוף את הנעליים הראשיות בסניף של weekend. המידה היתה טיפה גדולה, אז המוכרת האדיבה הביאה ספידה, ואמרה שאם ארגיש שצריך מידה יותר קטנה שאבוא להחליף (לא היתה מידה קטנה יותר בחנות). לא החלפתי והן היו די נוחות (יחסית לנעלי עקב) ונראה לי שמרב אדרנלין לא כאב לי לרקוד איתן די הרבה. את נעלי ההחלפה אחותי קנתה לי, לאחר שביקשתי מחברה שתקנה בשבילי מויאנדרה נעליים מתקפלות, - אך כשמדדתי אותן הם לא ישבו יפה על הרגל. קניתי זוג נוסף בסקופ ליתר בטחון במידה ואני לא אמצא משהו טוב יותר. למחרת אחותי הלכה לחנות בבוגרשוב שקניתי בעבר נעליים בסגנון שרציתי. היה להם משהו מתאים וביקשתי שתקנה לי אותן, לא הספקתי ללכת איתן, ובחתונה גיליתי שהן גדולות מידי ולא יכולתי לרקוד איתן, אז פשוט רקדתי יחפה. לא היה חשש לזכוכיות מכיוון שהשוטים שיצאו לרחבה היו מפלסטיק וגם הייתי שיכורה מכדי לחשוב למה לא להיות יחפה. צלחתי את הריקודים בהצלחה – יחפה.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

נעליים


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

איזה יפות הן! 
אהבתי מאוד גם את השמלה,. עדינה ורומנטית


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

צילום 
הצלמת שלנו היתה טלי שיפר, הגעתי אליה דרך קופון שפרסמה במתחתנים. אהבתי את תיק העבודות שלה, ופגישה עשתה רושם של בחורה חמודה ומקצועית. סגרנו איתה והיא הביאה דרכה צלמת וידאו בשם ליבי (עם ב' רכה). כשבועיים לפני החתונה היא שאלה אם זה בסדר אם יבוא צלם נוסף, שרוצה להעשיר את תיק העבודות שלו. לא היתה לי בעייה עם זה ואפילו די סמכתי שתהיה זווית צילום נוספת. ביום ההתארגנות הם הגיעו בזמן (ואפילו די מוקדם, כשעוד עבדו על השיער שלי). הכרתי את הצלם הנוסף – ניב שמשון ובמשך היום היה כיף מאד איתם. אני מאד שמחה שניב הצטרף כי הוא צלם מוכשר מאד, וקיבלנו ממנו תמונות יפיפיות בנוסף לתמונות של טלי. אציין את שמו כשמדובר בתמונה שלו. קיבלתי לאחר שבוע וחצי את התמונות מטלי ומניב. ועכשיו מחכים לוידאו. כאן כמובן שזהו צילום של ניב.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

וזה ניב 
וזו תמונה שצולמה ע"י טלי. אני הייתי כל כך שפוכה במסיבה, שכשראיתי את הצילום הזה מהצד, הייתי בטוחה שהוא מחזיק מצלמה... ולא הבנתי מה פתאום הוא החליף למצלמת כיס.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

צילומים מקדימים 
הצטלמנו בחוף האקוודוקט בקיסריה ובסביבתו.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: ניב שמשון


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום ניב שמשון


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

האמת שהתמונות של ניב בולטות 
ביופיין ובמיוחדות שלהן.. זכיתם


----------



## Nightmare18 (10/12/11)

וואו תמונה מהממת


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

תמונה מדהימה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא כל כך עונדת תכשיטים. טבעת האירוסין היא הטבעת היחידה שהיתה לי עד שקיבלתי את טבעת הנישואין. לפעמים אני לובשת עגילים, ושרשראות בקושי. אמא שלי נזכרה שהיא קיבלה פעם עגילים עם פנינה שנשמעו מתאימים ללוק הכללי, ולאחר שראיתי אותם הסכמתי שהם יפים, אם כי טיפת הסברוסקי פחות מתאימה, אבל לא ממש שינה לי, והחלטתי לענוד אותם. לזה הצטרפה שרשרת שמצאתי יחד עם אמא בחנות בעפולה, עם פנינה שאליה מחוברת פנינה נוספת תלויה. די הזכיר את המבנה של העגילים, היה עדין, וסימנתי V על עוד מרכיב בארגון הלוק הכלתי.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

העגילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 צילום: ניב שמשון


----------



## elin86 (9/12/11)

איזו תמונה מדהימה!!! 
מצטערת שאני מגיבה לך פה על כל תמונה.. אבל בהחלט יש על מה להגיב..


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

בכייף! אם לא יהיו תגובות - אני יכולה לעצור 
הרי כל המטרה היא שיהיו תגובות. בין אם לשאול שאלות, או סתם להחמיא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז תודה מראש על כל תגובה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

רבנות ומקווה 
כל הנושא עם הרבנות הלך די בקלות ובמהירות. בהתחלה דורון חשב לפתוח דרך צהר תיק, אך לא ראיתי שום צורך לנסוע עד ללוד על מנת להפגש איתם. והבנתי שרבנות חיפה היא לא מהחמירות לאחר שהייתי עדה של השותפה לסטודיו חודשיים קודם. הגענו עם 2 עדים שהעידו בשביל שנינו. הבאנו את כל המסמכים הדרושים הופניתי לרבנית אחר בזמן שדורון היה צריך לשלם על פתיחת התיק. לאחר שהיא קשקשה קצת על התחשבות בזמני המחזור מבחינת החופה, היא קבעה לי תאריך להדרכת כלות, והסבירה מתי אני אמורה לקבל מחזור כדי שאוכל לטבול יומיים לפני החופה. הדרכת הכלות היתה בת 3 שעות, נערכה בביתה של הרבנית מכיוון שבאותו יום היתה שביתה ברבנות, אך הם לא רצו להשאיר אותנו באוויר, יום לפני כן, הם התקשרו לעדכן לגבי שינוי מקום המפגש. ההדרכה עצמה עברה בצורה סבירה, לא מעניין במיוחד, ולא סופרו שטויות. יותר מן טיפים כיצד לתחזק זוגיות בריאה. המקווה, טבלתי ב"מקווה טהרה" בנווה שאנן. מקווה שנראה כמו ספא מפואר. חדר פרטי ומטופח, לא צריך  לעשות כלום לפני, יש שם את כל מה דרוש על מנת להכין עצמך לטבילה וגם מקבלים מן ערכה עם כל מיני דברים ככה שאת יודעת שזה נקי ולא השתמשו לפני (מברשת שיניים ארוזה, כפכפי בד, ספוג למקלחת, צמרונים וקיסמיים ועוד). הבלנית היתה נחמדה מאד ולא מחמירה. אמא שלי חיכתה בחדר צמוד עד שסיימתי את הטבילה. בסוף קצת חפרו עם הברכות (אבל זה רק עם כוונה טובה).


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

רב - חגי הכהן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הרב חגי הכהן מצאנו דרך המלצה בפורום. יצרנו איתו קשר ובדקנו אם הוא פנוי בתאריך שלנו, לאחר שהיא פנוי קבענו פגישת הכרות. הגענו לביתו והוא אירח אותנו בנועם, וכיבד אותנו. היתה שיחת הכרות נעימה, הסביר קצת על הטקס ואמר שבכל מקרה נקבע פגישה קרובה יותר למועד החתונה על מנת לעבור שלב אחר שלב על הטקס ולענות על שאלות וחששות אם יש. כל פעם שנפגשנו איתו התרשמנו לטובה מהאדם שהוא, פשוט אדם טוב, נעים, מצחיק וחמוד. יש לו 2 דרכים לפתוח את הטקס, אחת בסיפור קצר על הזוג והשני בברכה שהוא מברך. בחרנו בסיפור עלינו, על מנת שלקהל שלא מכיר את הסיפור שלנו טוב, תהיה דרך נוספת להתחבר ולהתרגש יותר. הוא סיפר את הסיפור שלנו בצורה קלילה וחמודה, למרות שהיה טיפ'לה ארוך... לאחר מכן הוא תקע בשופר ואז החל בטקס. מאד מצא חן בעיני שהוא מביא כרטסות עם הברכות שהחתן צריך לאמר בקול – מוריד מהלחץ של להתבלבל מול קהל.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

טבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את שתי הטבעות דורון קנה בג'קסון, האחת האירוסין, היתה לי הפתעה ולא הייתי שותפה בבחירתה. אני מאד אוהבת אותה, היא עדינה ומאד מתאימה לאצבעות שלי. הייתי צריכה להקטין אותה, ולכן הגעתי באחד מן הימים אחר הצהריים, חטפתי קצת שוק מכמות האנשים והחלל הקטן והדחוס (הוא עבר שיפוץ מאז) אך מצאתי בחור נחמד שלקח את הטבעת אמר לחכות מעט ועשה את ההקטנה במקום. לבחירת טבעת הנישואים הגעתי שוב, ועברתי על כל המגשים שלהם בחנות, הטבעת שבחרתי היא יבוא שלהם מאיטליה, תחת מותג "דורה". הזמנתי את הטבעת במידה שלי, תוך שבועיים-שלוש היא הגיעה והודיעו לי לבוא לאסוף. סה"כ מרוצה מהשירות שלהם, למרות שיש להם מה לשפר. הייתי צריכה לחפש מישהו שיתן לי שירות כאשר כבר בחרתי את הטבעת ורציתי לשלם וזה לקח קצת זמן.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מקום - יער הפקאן בחדרה 
יער הפקאן" בחדרה, לא ראינו המון מקומות, חיפשנו מקום יפה, עם אוכל טוב ושיהיה במחיר סביר. היתה התלבטות קלה בין "אגדת דשא" לבינם, אך בסופו של דבר הבנו שמבחינת מחיר, יער הפקאן השתלמו יותר. נראה שחלקים מהמקום קצת עייפים ועבר עליהם הרבה (היה ניתן לראות זאת במיוחד בחדר חתן כלה שהיו בו הרבה סדקים בקירות, וקן צרעות קטן ונטוש). עם קצת תשומת לב, הם יכלו להפוך את המקום לפנינה של ממש. סה"כ היו בסדר גמור.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

אוכל


----------



## FayeV (10/12/11)

זה אחד מצילומי האוכל הטובים ביותר שראיתי בקרדיטים...עשית אותי רעבה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

עוד מהמקום 
המקום עצמו, במיוחד החלק החיצוני שלו, נראה יפה מאד בעיננו, בסופו של דבר כל האירוע נעשה בפנים, כי היה קר מידי ולא רציתי שהאורחים יסבלו מקור עד אחרי החופה. זה היה קצת חבל כי החופה החיצונית יפה מאד, ואילו זו הפנימית היתה פחות יפה, אך אלו דברים שלא היה לי חשק וכח להתעסק איתם, וידעתי שמה שיהיה- יהיה מספיק טוב בשבילי. לא שילמתי בנוסף דבר על מנת לשדרג את המקום, למרות שבסוף היו דברים שכתובים בחוברת כאלמנטים  בעלי תשלום נוסף, ולא נדרשנו לשלם עליהם. (כמו מסכים וקשתות) לגבי מרכזי השולחנות, אמא שלי מאד רצתה פרחים, והיא החליטה בהסכמתי לקנות עציצי רקפות מחנות בקרבת המקום, שדאגו למשלח את הרקפות אל המקום ביום האירוע, צוות האולם דאג לפזר את הרקפות על השולחנות. הרעיון של אמא שלי היה מוצלח מאד, והוסיף מאד למראה השולחנות. ובסוף הערב לא היתה רקפת אחת שנשארה, האורחים אמצו אותן אליהם, ואפילו ישנה אחת אצלי בסטודיו שהשותפה לקחה.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

ועוד אוכל


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קבלת פנים - להיות או לא להיות? 
אני מאלה שחושבים שאם הזמנת אנשים לאירוע המעט שאתה יכול לעשות בשבילם הוא לכבד אותם בכך שתראה את עצמך ותהיה איתם. אז היינו בקבלת הפנים, היה קצת מוזר לקבל מחמאות מאנשים שלא מוכרים לי (אורחים ממקומות העבודה של ההורים שלי ושלו) אבל נהניתי מאד ואני כבר חיכיתי שיבואו אנשים, כי ההמתנה לבד הלחיצה יותר.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

סלסלה לשושבינה 
חיפשתי סלסלה עגולה, כדי שהשושבינה תוכל לפזר ממנה עלי כותרת (מבד שנקנו בת"א) ולא כל כך מצאתי. אבל זכרתי שאיפשהו בבית של ההורים שלי אמורות להיות סלסלות. בסוף מצאתי אחת כזו בבית, בדיוק כמו שרציתי, היא עברה קצת  התעללות בטושים בעברה, והשתדלתי לכסות ולקשט אותה. זו התוצאה לאחר שעבדתי עליה ערב לפני החתונה, הדבקתי חלק מפס התחרה שנשאר ממה שקניתי. קיבלתי מהתופרת קצת בד סטן ששמתי כבטנה, ומעל שכבה של טול עם כיווצוצים. לסיום היה לי סרט בד זהב די ארוך ששמרתי מאיזה שהיא מתנה, חתכתי אותו ל2. ויצרתי 2 פפיונים בצדי הידית. השושבינה כל כך התלהבה וביקשה לשמור אותה כמזכרת – ולמחרת היא הביאה אותה לבית הספר להשוויץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

השושבינה עם הסלסלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (צילום: ניב)


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

וואו מתיקות!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מוזיקה - DJSHAY 
אל שי מלכה, הגענו דרך "יער הפקאן" כחלק מדיל שהם מציעים. נפגשנו איתו, והוא קלט אותנו מאד מהר. היה נעים מאד, וכבר בפגישה הראשונה ניסה לעזור לנו להחליט על השירים החשובים באירוע, לא נסגרנו על כלום, חוץ מזה שהוא יהיה הדי.ג'י. בסופו של דברים, השירים שנבחרו הם: שיר כניסה: הנעימה הראשית מהסרט "פורסט גאמפ", שי ערך מעט את השיר על מנת שיתחיל עדין ויתעצם מהר יותר מכיוון שזמן ההליכה הוא קצר יחסית לשמיעת שיר הכניסה ביו טיוב שיר שבירת הכוס: the wannadies - you and me song מהפזמון, שהוא מקפיץ שכזה. לשמיעת שיר שבירת הכוס ביו טיוב שיר סלואו: "Dance Me To The End of Love" Leonard Cohen לשמיעת שיר הסלואו ביו טיוב האורחים מאד נהנו מהמוזיקה, והרחבה היתה מלאה כל הזמן. ביקשנו שיהיו הרבה סגנונות במיוחד בהתחלה כדי המבוגרים יבואו לקרוד, אז היה טנגו, ואולדיז, היה מעט מזרחית (כ3 שירים) והשאר היה רוק , פופ ודאנס. היה מגוון שפנה לכל אחד מהקהל, וההורים חזרו עם סיפורים שהרבה זמן האורחים לא נהנו לרקוד ככה בחתונה. שי העניק לנו בסוף הערב (שהסתיים בסביבות 1 בלילה) זוג דיסקים עם השירים שבחרנו ומבחר נוסף. מתנה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

סלואו


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

מכסה אותי לפני החופה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

תשל"כ 1


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

תשל"כ של ניב שמשון


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

אגב, את ההינומה המהממת השאלתי מהשותפה לסטודיו


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

עולם הבלונים של ציון 
דורון רצה שתהיה אטרקציה שהיא לא מגנטים, וחשב שאיש בלונים מאד יוסיף לרחבה. הסכמתי איתו מאד,ובמקרה גם הכרתי מישהו שעוסק בזה. הוא נתן הצעת מחיר נוחה וסגרנו איתו.הוא הגיע בזמן, הכין עמדה מלאת בלונים, ויצר בזמן אמת כובעי בלונים צבעוניים ומגניבים לצעירים שהיו ברחבה ולאנשים שנגשו אליו עם בקשות מיוחדות. הוא עשה את הערב צבעוני וכייף ואני מרוצה. היינו אמורים להוסיף גם צמידים זוהרים אבל שכחנו מהם (הם היו באוטו)– לא הרגשתי במחסורם.


----------



## shira3121 (9/12/11)

איזה רעיון מגניב 
בתור אורחת לא הייתי עוזבת את איש הבלונים


----------



## shiransw (13/12/11)

את יכולה לשלוח לי בבקשה את הפרטים שלו 
במסר? כמה זמן הוא היה באירוע ובערך מה העלות של זה? תודה מראש,


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קרמבו - תא צילום 
שבועיים לפני החתונה שלנו, היינו בחתונה אחרת בה היה תא צילום, וזה היה פשוט שו"ס! נהנו מאד להצטלם שם והחלטנו שאם נמצא משהו בתקציב אז נלך על זה. לא רציתי לבטל את איש הבלונים, מכיוון שסגרתי איתו הרבה הרבה לפני, מה שהגביל את התקציב. הגענו לקרמבו וקיבלתי עליהם המלצה חמה מזוג שעשיתי להם בעבר הזמנת חתונה. הדבר היחיד שהפריע לי איתם, הוא שאנשים לא השתמשו בהם מספיק, כ140 סשנים צולמו וחולקו, כשהיו כ300 אורחים. חוץ מזה הם היו אחלה וגם במחיר מאד נח לעומת שאר המתחרים.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קרמבו


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

קרמבו


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

הפתעה!! השמלה מתפרקת! 
מכיוון שלא רציתי ללכלך את השמלה או למעוד עליה, כי היה ברור לי שאחליף לנעליים נמוכות בשלב הריקודים, חשבתי לעשות וריאציה קצרה יותר של השמלה. בסופו של דבר - הפתרון היה שהחלק העליון ניתן להסרה, שמתחת בעצם השמלה ממשיכה עד אורך הברך. כשנהייה לי חם מידי ברגליים, קראתי לאחותי ולצלמים שיבואו לצלם את הטרנספורמציה. זו התוצאה (קולאז שאני עשיתי)


----------



## shira3121 (9/12/11)

מגניב


----------



## FayeV (10/12/11)

מעולה!! 
איזה מגניב זה! ובהזדמנות זו גם אחמיא לך על השמלה המדהימה, על השיער ועל האיפור!


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

תודה


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

גם דורון החליף למשהו נח יותר 
כתוב שם "הגמר בלבן זאת אשתי"


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

והגב 
לדורון יש תחביב: הכנת בירה. הוא כבר עשה כמה פעמים בירה ויש לה אפילו שם "סינדרום".


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

חחחחחח


----------



## siki18 (10/12/11)

גדול!!!


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

לסיכום 
הערב היה מוצלח ביותר. והדברים היחידים שהיו לא בסדר, התגמדו לחלוטין בהנאה הכללית. הייתי די רגועה כל היום, כשהפיקים היו כשהיינו בהמתנה למשהו... שהחתן יגיע בזמן, שהאורחים יתחילו להגיע, והשיא היה בהליכה לחופה. דורון חש תחושת פספוס מהערב מכיוון ששתה קצת יותר מידי ובשלב די מוקדם של הערב, כך שהוא מרגיש שרגע אחד היו מלא אנשים בקבלת פנים, ואז פתאום מנקים את השולחנות. אז לדעתי רצוי למצוא את המינון הנכון לאלכוהול ולהגיע לראש טוב. גם אני עצמי עם חורים בעלילה. השתדלנו לא להתפזר יותר מידי עם האירוע מבחינה כספית, אך פה ושם היו פתאום בלת"מים – כיסינו את האירוע עם טיפה עודף. מקווה שנהניתם מהקרדיטים והחפירות.


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

ריקודי כיסא


----------



## pipidi (9/12/11)

תמונה אחרונה בהחלט


----------



## nino15 (10/12/11)

השמלה שלך כל כך יפה!!! 
והקטע שזה מתפרק מגניב לאללה... ושימושי! עכשיו אני קצת מתחרטת שכבר סגרתי שמלה


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

תודה! 
אולי לא מאוחר מידי להציע שינויים? אני בטוחה שאת תראי מהממת בכל מקרה.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (10/12/11)

כלה יפייפיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והטריק עם השמלה ממש מגניב


----------



## pipidi (10/12/11)

תודה רבה


----------



## המרחפת (10/12/11)

תודה רבה על הקרדיטים והפירוט 
העתקתי לי כמה דברים לאוסף הקישורים...


----------



## netae123 (10/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים! התמונות מדהימות ואת יפייפיה! 
המון מזל טוב ואהבה!


----------

